# Bombardier SKIDOZER 252 Manuals Ready



## paulhenry

I have the Bombardier Operator's / Maintenance Manual for the SKIDOZER 252 G  and the C6 maintenence and repair manual digitized into pdf files.

They are to big to upload - what shall I do?

I can send via e-mail to any who need.


----------



## Melensdad

Paul there are several options.  One is to try to upload them into the PHOTO GALLERY.  The file size limit there is much larger (10x).  Still it might require breaking the file into a couple pieces.

You could also email the file to me and I can include it on the DVD-R disk that contains the other manuals.  Check your "Private Messages" for a message from me.


----------



## dozercop

can you email me any info you may have on the 252G 
chausborn@yahoo.com

Any idea where to get a left hand steering stick?  Snapped one CO


----------



## snowkatjoe

Paul, Bob
that's great, if the info pertains to some of the general B200 maintenence and repair information for mine I'd be up for a copy but if it dosen't then "don't count me in" so as not to overload systems, yours and the forums; thanks, I've been working out the bugs on my cat, general motor problems (F 300 6 4-speed Manual and 1 of 12 Hydro rear ends a contract machine for BPA 1982) limits me to short trips until shake down cruses and confadance builds for something like a cross mountain trip.  Let me know and thanks again...
Joe


----------



## snowfighter

if you could email me that 252 manual that would be awsone .if you can send it to  hernamewasraven@yahoo.com  also does anyone know were i would find the serial # my tag is missing.?


----------



## docmaple

I have a Skidozer 252 1980 and would really love to have the manual. Is it emailable? Thanks Docmaple Happily enjoying the lake effect snow in NE Ohio.  PS my email is docmaple@msn.com


----------



## dep6113

try this link
http://www.goldcordmine.com/manuals/


----------



## tinastcyr

hey, does anyone know how to remove the sprocket in order to change the seal?


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

tinastcyr said:


> hey, does anyone know how to remove the sprocket in order to change the seal?



on the SV252 you do not need to remove the sprocket to change the seal,but you do need to pull the track off. first remove the axle cap in the center of the sprocket hub, then pull your axle( it is a floating axle) then 
you must remove the outside seal to get at the seal shoulder nut it will have a tab that locks holds it from coming loose. then there will be another lock nut behind that that tightens the hubs bearing there is a tab holding it in place also but you will have to remove the locking tab washer that is in front of it. then the nut, now you can pull the sprocket and hub off the spindle replace you rear seal and then reassemble (most of time time the reason for the seal failure is most owners do not know that there is a grease Zerk on the hub to grease it. it is really kind of hard to get at once the track is on. but what we do it mark a tooth on the sprocket  so the when the Zerk is to the inside you can get to it from underneath. if it does not greased the seal will go out and the bearings  eventually it should be greased every 50 hours  as should the wheels bearing at the same time.


----------



## tinastcyr

thanks boggie,  that info was perfect, exactly what my father in law needed to know.


----------



## tinastcyr

Do you happen to know what gear lube goes in the differential?  Not sure if its regular gear oil or mineral oil?


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

tinastcyr said:


> Do you happen to know what gear lube goes in the differential?  Not sure if its regular gear oil or mineral oil?



For years bombardier recommended ATF fluid in the differential and we sold a lot of ring and pinions. now we use Tractor Trans-hydraulic fluid and we only sell ring and pinions to the people that are still using ATF. so  use Tractor Trans-hydraulic 15W in the cold and 30W in the summer


----------



## jmm14

paulhenry said:


> I have the Bombardier Operator's / Maintenance Manual for the SKIDOZER 252 G  and the C6 maintenence and repair manual digitized into pdf files.
> 
> They are to big to upload - what shall I do?
> 
> I can send via e-mail to any who need.



Would appreciate a copy of the 252G.  Would help me a lot for repairs.

Thanks.   jmm14@me.com

Jean-Marc


----------



## Elliot

Hi Guys, realize this is an old thread but I am trying to track down a Bombardier Skidozer 252 user guide/operator manual. I have found one online however it seems to be missing every second page. If anyone has one they could email it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance for your help. email elliotross@hotmail.com


----------



## jmm14

paulhenry said:


> I have the Bombardier Operator's / Maintenance Manual for the SKIDOZER 252 G  and the C6 maintenence and repair manual digitized into pdf files.
> 
> They are to big to upload - what shall I do?
> 
> I can send via e-mail to any who need.



Paul that would be awesome. Been looking for it over a year. Anything you have on the 252. My e-mail address is jmm14@me.com.  Thanks a lot  Jean-Marc


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Jmm14, that post is eight years old. It looks like Paul has not posted in a long while. Maybe try a email


----------



## Arling

I would appreciate the service 252 manual.  I have a SV 250 and am not sure of all the differences but I am sure this would be helpful.  Thanks for your time.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Arling, the original poster with the manuals has not logged in in about 8 years. I doubt he will see your post. Maybe someone that saved the manual will be able to share it with you.


----------



## Arling

Thanks OhioTC18. If anyone out there has a service manual for a SV 250, let me know. I have a parts manual for my SV 250.


----------



## Icehutman

I am also looking for a copy of a manual for a 1979 skidozer 252 G as I am having steering issues.


----------



## catservice

That is one I would love to add to my collection.  Please send it to dan@snowcatservice.com

Also if you send it to the other manual guy on here I think he can upload it to a site where others can view and download it.


----------



## Crudge

How do I get copy of SV 252 manuals
Boltonlakewildernessretreat@gmail.com

Is there a cost?


----------



## Crudge

Sv252 manuals
Rtcrudge@gmail.com
Hoping to get digital copy
Please advise
Redoing 1981 model
Top to bottom


----------



## Krisp3

Did anyone ever get a complete copy of this manual?? I downloaded it and only get the odd numbered pages, and even some of tho are missing. 
I recently aquired a 1978 br252g with a valley engineering 6 way blade on the front and a steerable fold up drag on  the back. It runs  and moves, but the steering levers don't  work and needs alot of going through, fluid changes and adjustments and will probably get a complete cosmetic overhaul this coming summer.

Any help or info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Icehutman

No, the only copy I found was the the every other page  one.   The unit my brother has had steering issues as well. I removed the cover plate over the rear end to check the steering brake pads....just like on an older dozer and found them to look like new so I did the adjustment according to the few pages of the manual I have...20 ft. pounds torque each side and it made a real difference.  I think the previous owner failed to do this when he changed the brake bands.   After that you adjust by tightening the side that doesn’t turn one flat on the nut at a time.  Other issue you may have is either a leaky steer cylinder, leaky line or bad transfer unit in the cab.   It’s a real simpleton system.  You should be able to figure the problem fairly quickly.  DONOT EXPECT the unit to turn on a dime even in the snow!
Good luck!


----------



## Backyardski

There’s a 252 manual on the Facebook grooming equip page

https://m.facebook.com/groups/513423092129226/


Scroll down, load more post, it is a few past there


----------



## Backyardski

Parts manual not service


----------



## AMartin

Im looking for the manuel for a skidozer 252D, more specifically the hydraulic system, if someone could email it to me or a link or anything it would be great! our machine is down and this is for a snowmobile club and the pay for a trail pass and the trails are not groomed we need to get this running asap!! Thanks.


----------



## Backyardski

AMartin said:


> Im looking for the manuel for a skidozer 252D, more specifically the hydraulic system, if someone could email it to me or a link or anything it would be great! our machine is down and this is for a snowmobile club and the pay for a trail pass and the trails are not groomed we need to get this running asap!! Thanks.




What you are looking for is here
https://m.facebook.com/groups/513423092129226/?ref=group_header&view=group
Go to the 14th post as of 11:15 am Eastern 2/4/19
They want $90, 252 G, 252 D -includes hydraulic specs. 
Sure it’s 90 bucks but then you have it forever 
Not mine, just playing matchmaker


----------



## Backyardski

I didn’t mean to be redundant by posting that again, just saw it was still on there. 
I would hope the guy would sell the manual for less than $90, that is steep. They usually go for $40-50. The parts manuals are really handy, they show exploded views of almost the whole machine plus electrical and hydraulic schematics  along with part numbers that make ordering a lot easier. It doesn’t sound like anyone has the full manual available, just think of all the people you could help with that on your shelf&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## AMartin

Thank you for the reply, we got our issue figured out but I think I will get the manual anyways for next time because it breaks down pretty often. lol


----------



## Aaron Tucker

Can I please get a copy of the 252 manual ?
Snowcatinc@gmail.com


----------



## Backyardski

Aaron, pm AMartin above- maybe he did buy the one that was on eBay and would scan it for you. No one seems to have or will admit to having the complete manual. I just checked eBay (since I had a little bit of this thread stuck on my shoe from when I saw the last one) I thought $90 was steep, there’s one on there now

https://www.ebay.com/itm/ORIGINAL-BOMBARDIER-SKIDOZER-PARTS-CATALOG-MANUAL-DL59-/153750899106


----------



## CaylieSeitz

Could you send me a copy of the 252 manual? I’m lost on what parts to get for this bombardier I’m currently working on.
Caylie.seitz22@gmail.com


----------



## Cousteau

paulhenry said:


> J'ai le manuel de l'opérateur / de maintenance Bombardier pour le SKIDOZER 252 G et le manuel de maintenance et de réparation C6 numérisés en fichiers pdf.
> 
> Ils sont trop gros pour être téléchargés - que dois-je faire ?
> 
> Je peux envoyer par e-mail à tous ceux qui en ont besoin.


Slut j’ai besoin des info car je veux acheter un skidozer 252 1988 moteur a gaz Ford 6 en ligne ses tu une machine fiable merci à l’avance


----------



## Cousteau

Icehutman said:


> Je recherche également une copie d'un manuel pour un skidozer 252 G de 1979 car j'ai des problèmes de direction.


J’ai besoin d’info car je veux acheter un 252 année 1988 moteur à gaz Ford 6 en ligne ses tu une machine fiable il demande 12000 pour quand pense tu


----------



## Cousteau

Qn peut me dire si un sv252 skidozer année 1988 moteur Ford 6 cilindre en ligne s’est une machine fiable ou pas le gars demande 12000$ pour j’aimerai avoir vos commentaires merci à l’avance


----------



## 1980 SV252

Any chance there is a PDF copy of the SV 252 manual still out there?   We have an 1980 SV 252, serial number 511800092.


----------



## NorthEast Snowcat

Hi Guys,

New to the forum... Recently purchased a 1992 SV 252 with a Perkins and Allison Trans.. Looking for a manual... I see there's a few manuals with the gas and C6... But i don't see a lot with the perkins and Allison Trans.. Let me know if you can help.

Tks,


----------

